# Lincoln SA 200 Project



## David (Sep 15, 2012)

As if I need another project!  Thought I would show some photos of a welder project that I have been working on for the last several months as time allows.

After selling my Miller Legend machine a couple of years ago (much regret now), I decided to try to get an old Lincoln for replacement.  I located this 1969 SA 200 which had been setting under a tree for several years.  After discussing with owner, we reached a very fair price, loaded it up and off we went.

First task was to try to get the machine to crank and see where the problems were.  Soooo, after reconditioning the gas tank and applying a rust inhibitor/sealer, I gave the machine a complete tune up and it fired right up.  You have to love these old machines!

I am now in the process of getting the sheet metal modified and fitted for new murphy gagues and replacing some of the rusted metal on the hood.  I had new doors made and they are now fitted to the machine.

Also, I am changing out the generator to an altenator.  Once this is done and a new water pump and belt is fitted, I will be tearing the machine down for a motor job and repainting.   I will also be checking the generator components and wiring and fixing as needed.  If there is interest, I will continue to post as I slowly progress on this project.  I am sure there will be some mill and lathe work on this machine somewhere!!!!!!


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2012)

More photos.  Not sure how to post photos with descriptions.  Sorry.  Thanks for looking

David


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 16, 2012)

Those old red face machines never die. They're still in high demand around here and bring good money, even when in not to great condition. Looks like you have a project on your hands, but you'll have a very solid machine when you're done.


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 16, 2012)

That one looks like it has the F-162 Continental Engine since it has studs instead of cap bolts in the heads. I have an old 1956 short hood model with the same engine. The parts are readily available and that motor was used in many pieces of machinery from farm machines to construction equipment.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 17, 2012)

This looks like a great project! It's got a little bit of everything....electronics, small engines, and vintage machine restoration. Very cool. 

Not sure I understand the pros/cons of an alternator vs. a generator though.....I kinda thought they ran off the same principle? Is one providing 12vdc vs 115/230 VAC? Seems to me the generator could come in handy.:think1:


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 17, 2012)

David,
You are a man after my heart.  Those old Lincoln motor driven welders are so tough that they just seem to go on forever.  They have an almost cult following and many of the sheet metal and exterior parts are still readilly availale from Lincoln and the aftermarket.  Looks like you have a great start on getting it back into A-1 shape soon.  Good luck on the overhaul and if you need help on the engine let me know, I used to do industrial engines for a living and have lots of experience with the older Wisconson and Onan engines many of those welders were supplied with.  LMK if I can help.
\Bob


----------



## David (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for interest.  Hay Bob, when you get some time, how about coming over to east Texas for a weekend and you can get elbow deep in this old thing!!!  My goal is to have it looking and running like new.  I am trying to get brave enough to take it all apart and start on motor, I know when I do it well be in every part of the shop and I will have to dedicate a lot of time to get it back together.  It has good compression but I think rings and bearings at minimum. I will try to post progress if I can remember to take photos.  It's good to know help is a keypad away.

David


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 18, 2012)

David,
I would love t come out to Texas for a couple of days to get that welder tweaked in.  But my hose set isn't quite long enough to reach from the dializer to me that far away.  Those engines are really simple and an occasional re-ring does them a world of good.  Make sure you hone and break the glaze on the cylinder so the new set of rings will seat properly and youre golden.  Also while you have it all apart make sure you clean all of the carbon in the exhaust and muffler that you can get out.  Stationary engines that run under a load like welders and generators build up carbon in the muffler that chokes the engine and causes them to wash down the cylinder with unburned fuel.  Good luck with her, and if you need any help I'm just a shout away.
Bob


----------



## macrnr (Sep 22, 2012)

Back in the day, I spent a lot of quality time with those old Lincoln welding machines. I was a foreman back in those days and we would have three or four of them running on a jobsite at any time. I could tell who was getting it done and who wasn't by listening to the machines. Hearing one of those old Lincolns working is truly music to my ears. Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey David, When you get that machine up and running, can I borrow it??) Really though I used to be a pipefitter, and have seen many of those old machines. I even watched a guy fix a head gasket during his lunch hour. Very simple. I would definintly swap to an alternator, but only if the generator wasent working, Iv done this swap on a few old tractors and can give you a hand if need be. By the way there was a place north of yall that made stainless hoods for that machine, I will try to remember the name.


----------



## David (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks JP, I have several fabrication jobs that I need to finish before tearing this machine down.  You are right up the road so I will keep you in mind if the wiring gets to be too much.  I think I am going to restore the original hood and use it.

David


----------



## macrnr (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi David,
Hows that Lincoln welder rebuild coming?


----------



## David (Dec 26, 2012)

The project is ready for complete disassembly and rebuild.  It has been pushed to the side for a bit due to several other projects I have committed too.  I hope I can catch up by February and get back on the welder.

I really don't want to start the rebuild until I can focus just on it!

I will try take pictures during this journey.

David


----------



## bluedxj (Dec 27, 2012)

that looks like a fun project.


----------

